# FES ( Fur-Esports) Looking for all gamers



## Mrjik (Aug 6, 2016)

Heyo guys i posted here a little bit ago about us expanding our rosters into smite.

At this point FES ( Fur-esports) is the largest furry gaming community in NA, with branches in Eu,China and Australia. We support a huge variety of games from mobas to FPSes, to fighting games to World of tanks to Mega man battle network and most things in between. 

We exist on all platforms ( Xbox, PlayStation and PC) and we would love it if you joined us.
If your interested
Follow this link to our discord Discord
and say @Mrjik in general chat
and i'll get you set up with which ever game your interested in. Whether that be socially or competativly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

Could actually use some more European members.


----------



## Mrjik (Aug 6, 2016)

^
agreed  and as current head recruiter this is one of my goals.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 6, 2016)

But why


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

Hmm. Do we have ANY European players on these forums?

For League, CS:GO and World of Tanks.


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

I might have a look at it later :3


----------



## Jack Belinski (Aug 12, 2016)

This is great, just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Mrjik (Aug 12, 2016)

heck yeah welcome you 2. Still open for peps


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 13, 2016)

Do i find there QL players?


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 13, 2016)

Very interesting. Did you say you were looking for European players?


----------



## AzroWolf (Aug 14, 2016)

Sup


----------



## Mrjik (Aug 15, 2016)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Very interesting. Did you say you were looking for European players?


yes very much so


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 15, 2016)

Mrjik said:


> yes very much so



I so happen to be Swedish. Why are you looking for European ones especially?


----------



## Mrjik (Aug 15, 2016)

we currently have a good section of eu players in fes, as well as a small branch of asian and austrialian players and it would be alot easier for them to play with people from there own time zones so that's why im searching for them . We have tones of na player but i trully want to reinforce our eu section.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 15, 2016)

Mrjik said:


> we currently have a good section of eu players in fes, as well as a small branch of asian and austrialian players and it would be alot easier for them to play with people from there own time zones so that's why im searching for them . We have tones of na player but i trully want to reinforce our eu section.



I see. Well, as I said, I am Swedish. Where do I sign up? Or however you say


----------



## Mrjik (Aug 15, 2016)

Follow this link to our discord Discord
and say @Mrjik in general chat
and i'll get you set up with the other players


----------



## Mrjik (Aug 15, 2016)

for whatever reason it changes the link to just a blue word . but if you click the word discord it will take you to us.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2016)

Did the FeS chat on Discord die or something?


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Did the FeS chat on Discord die or something?


Not appearing for you either Yakamaru?


----------



## Lunarmage (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm UK and Console based. Any chance I won't get shot if I join?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2016)

Lunarmage said:


> I'm UK and Console based. Any chance I won't get shot if I join?


FeS is currently dead. Apparently there were some internal issues that caused the collapse of the group itself. I will send a PM with a new group.



Dyrra said:


> Not appearing for you either Yakamaru?


Nope. Group is dead. Will send a PM with an invite.


----------



## Lunarmage (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Dyrra (Aug 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FeS is currently dead. Apparently there were some internal issues that caused the collapse of the group itself. I will send a PM with a new group.
> 
> 
> Nope. Group is dead. Will send a PM with an invite.


Ah, that's a shame, and thanks for the invitation back


----------



## Ris'hary (Sep 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope. Group is dead. Will send a PM with an invite.



So is there still a relevant eSports team? I'm a competitive Super Smash Bros. Melee player ranked #1 in my region and would like to join if there is any interest in said game. (I know that the previous incarnation was looking for smash bros. players).

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2016)

Ris'hary said:


> So is there still a relevant eSports team? I'm a competitive Super Smash Bros. Melee player ranked #1 in my region and would like to join if there is any interest in said game. (I know that the previous incarnation was looking for smash bros. players).
> 
> Thanks anyway!


Sure bruh. Will send you an invite to the new group. Give me a sec.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

Discord link has died!

How's the smash 4 community? Does it exist?


----------



## Ris'hary (Sep 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sure bruh. Will send you an invite to the new group. Give me a sec.


Thanks!

Are there any plans or at least a vision for this group to evolve into something bigger involving sponsors and/or organized teams as described at dogpatch.press: Fur-Esports: A Competitive Gaming Team for Furries. ? I would love to see something like that in the future.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 4, 2016)

I dunno, after first fallout that happened literally within a month, the idea seems a bit too pointless and cheesy to me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

Dino_Nerd said:


> Is it too late for me to join as well?


FeS is unfortunately dead. Due to some.. Stupidity in management. Won't go into details, but lets just say that the image would forever be tainted if we were to continue as FeS.

We have a new group up. Can send you a PM with the new group.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FeS is unfortunately dead. Due to some.. Stupidity in management. Won't go into details, but lets just say that the image would forever be tainted if we were to continue as FeS.
> 
> We have a new group up. Can send you a PM with the new group.



I'd be interested in this.  I've gotten more into gaming over the last few years, and have a ridiculously OP gaming set-up.

Shoot me a PM, and I'll check it out.

Though I'll likely want to know what happened to tarnish the group (if it involves mentioning any names or such, please just do so via conversation message here, or Note on the main site.  Or just leave them out and keep it general).


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

im trying to build a suitable pc, until then though, im on xbox.


----------



## Ojikori (Dec 4, 2016)

Would be nice to find more people to game with but its been ages since I had people to play with like with any dedication. Definitely rusty on league now.


----------

